# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Probleme beim Dichtholen

## madame_soleil

Moin Leute,

habe hier ja schon oft Fragen gestellt und immer hilfreiche Antworten bekommen - vielen Dank dafr!

Bin weiter dabei, zu ben ben ben...

Mein Lernziel war in diesem Sommer Trapezfahren und die Halse zumindest bei Leichtwind. Und es luft  :Happy:  Fahre auch inzwischen mein 121 l Brett, was ziemlich nice ist (wiege 55kg). Mir hat schon jemand am Spot gesagt, das Brett ist mir immer noch zu gro, aber zurzeit ist es noch mehr als ok!!!

Zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Ich mchte mal ein bisschen auf Geschwindigkeit gehen. Aber wenn ich das Segel dicht hole, fallen mir immer die Tampen aus dem Trapez. 

Fahre noch keine Fuschlaufen.... liegt es daran? 

Ist ein bisschen frustig.

Hang Looooose

----------


## Begleiter

Ich denke, dass du nur ber den Zug mit deinen Armen an der Gabel dichtholst und deine Krperposition dabei unverndert bleibt. Du solltest dich mit Gewichtsverlagerung weiter ins Trapez hngen.

----------


## Old Rob

Schliesse mich der Aussage des Begleiters an. Wenn du schneller werden willst, musst du den Zug auf die Tampen beibehalten und gleichzeitig Druck auf den Mastfuss geben. Ich habe jeweils das vordere Bein beim Mastfuss und strecke es durch. Dadurch zieht der Krper das Segel etwas nach hinten. Wenn ich jetzt mit dem vorderen Bein richtig Druck gebe, drckt sich das Brett auf das Wasser, meist fllt es leicht ab und wird schneller. Wenn der Speed weiter zunimmt kann ich mit beiden Beinen weiter nach hinten und dann mit dem vorderen Bein in die Schlaufe und weiter ziehen - Brett wird schneller - hinterer Fuss in die Schlauf und ab gehts. Wenn du zu frh in die Schlaufen gehst, luvt das Board an und du verlierst Speed. Tnt doch ganz einfach - ist es auch - wenn man es einmal gelernt hat. Du findest hier im Forum sicher genug Eintrge, die den Weg zum Gleiten und Fussschlaufenfahren aufzeigen.
Aber zum Beginn das Wichtigste: Druck auf Mastfuss und Zug auf Tampen.

Noch was zu deinem Board. Ein etwas grsseres Board kommt schneller ins Gleiten und ist meiner Meinung nach besser um dies zu Erlernen. Also bleib vorerst bei deinen 121 l.

----------


## madame_soleil

Vielen Dank fr die Tipps! Wird am Wochenende direkt auf der Sonneninsel ausprobiert.

----------


## Old Rob

Sonneninsel?

wir gehen nchste Woche auch auf eine Sonneninsel - Sardinien. Noch mal Sonne tanken und hoffentlich schne Surfstunden - bevor die langen Winterabende kommen!

----------


## seegraser

einen Punkt htte ich da noch, jedenfalls bei meinen Riggis,

wenn ich heute bei wenig Wind etwas ddele und morgen heizen mchte, muss ich die Tampen etwas nach hinten verstellen, d.h. die Tampenposi ist nicht stets dieselbe. Viell. ist das (auch) Dein Fehler...

aus Diesem Grunde sind die Tampen am Baum etwas gro eingestellt, damit ich sie - rutschi rutschi - auch schnell verstellen, also anpassen darf 

 :Smile:

----------


## Surf-Max

Uralter Fred, aber es kann natrlich auch sein, dass deine Tampen zu lang sind.  :Happy:

----------

